
Locals – Build your own community - the-dude
https://locals.com/
======
stevenicr
features an affiliate program, but no price shown, just 'get started'.

I don't give up privacy and set myself up for spam unless I know pricing up
front.

I can only assume the price is higher than $130 / year, which is about what it
would cost to deploy a wordpress + buddypress on a DO droplet and have the
same thing.

Aside from that, I've been saying for years that there is a need and market
for owned instances of a community portal and ones for families. I just think
the market is more like $15 / month for a group - I think if it's attempted to
be a per user fee it will completely fall apart, but a charge to one in the
group... that could work.

------
subpixel
I had to look up who Dave Rubin is. I can’t be the only one unfamiliar with
him, so if he is a big part of your marketing some additional info might be
helpful.

